# Toy Rubber Balls Make Good Safe Ammo



## crypter27

When I was a kid we used get into shooting matches with a rival group of kids in the back wood of my grandpa's place ,they had BB guns and store bought slingshots and we had high powered rubber band rifles and hand crafted slingshots all made by grandpa he was a craftsmen and he's the reason I'm a shooter today. That's all I can say about that ,that being said during that being said my aunt bought a whole bunch of rubber bouncy balls from the dollar general and to make a long story short we used them as slingshot ammo because they would sting and stun but wouldn't cause serious damage. They would bruise but not bust ,so when it comes to less then lethal self defense ammo rubber balls are the best!


----------



## Calvin M.

Try shooting them off pavement at an angle, oh boy is it fun.


----------



## crypter27

It sounds like fun ,I shoot them off my front door for new slingshot testing.


----------



## Imperial

i used to shoot them off the wall of an outdoor handball court (popular in southern california). after a while they would start to split from the impact of hitting the wall.


----------



## crypter27

That's true they don't last long ,but their cheap in the 80s they cost 50 cents a pack and in 2014 their a dollar a pack depending on where you buy them.


----------



## Calvin M.

How many are in a pack?


----------



## crypter27

Depends on the brand ,the dollar store where I bought the rainbow colored balls they were 4 in a pack but a $1.00 a piece and at K-Mart you can buy them 10 in a pack but $4.00 a piece.


----------



## Jacktrevally

They split on hard surface, use rubber erasers!


----------



## crypter27

I'm know of their weakness ,but do you know of any rubber erasers that are round?


----------



## Jacktrevally

yes I do.


----------



## crypter27

What are they called and where can I get them?


----------



## Jacktrevally

Spherical 3D rubber eraser.


----------



## crypter27

thanks


----------



## Nobodo

Imperial said:


> i used to shoot them off the wall of an outdoor handball court (popular in southern california). after a while they would start to split from the impact of hitting the wall.


That would REALLY be fun if the people playing handball didn't know you were there!


----------



## crypter27

I agree


----------



## The Pocket Shot

What's the bounce factor? I can imagine the ricochet if you hit a tree or large rock. lol. Hmmmm....actually might make for a good video.


----------



## wyosasquatch

I tried shooting a rubber ball in a gym once. Note how many times I tried that one. I would never even think to shoot one inside a building again. It is reminiscentof the scene in the Men in Black movie where the ball is bouncing all over and destroying stuff.

When iIshot it, the ball bounced everywhere and sent me and my friend ddid in into a storage closet so weddidn'ttake a hard one on a bounce.

Sasq.


----------



## crypter27

They could bounce back or ricochet ,but so could hard ammo thus it would do allot less damage then a marble if it hit you.


----------



## crypter27

Oh that sounds bad ,we shot them in the woods and at live targets.


----------

